# Pizza, its whats for breakfast!



## BassAddict (Mar 11, 2011)

Just some more pizza porn for yas! Made this one this morning for breakfast







Here is my standard dough recipe:

2c king authors all purpose flour
1c king authors bread flour
1tsp kosher salt
- add to bowl and mix

-in separate bowl
1tsp active dry yeast
2tsp sugar
add 1/4 cup beer (105-120 degrees) stir and let proof about 10 minutes
to that add 1cup beer (105-120 degrees)
1tbsp sunflower oil
stir in 2 1/2 cup flour mixture
knead in 1/4-1/2 cup of remaining flour mixture
form dough ball coat with sunflower oil and let rise in warm place for an hour in bowl
after rise time turn out onto floured board, split in half and form 2 dough balls
let sit for 20 - 30 
recipe makes (2) 12" pies


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

One more like this and your banned!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 11, 2011)

Jim said:


> One more like this and your banned!




:LOL2: its small


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 11, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > One more like this and your banned!
> ...




Yup first time I made a breakfast pizza so didn't want to go big in case it didn't turn out. Turns out 1/2 of that thing done me in.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess when you haven't had breakfast, this isn't the section to browse. That looks like good stuff. Need to give your dough recipe a try. No beer at my house, what do you think it would be like just using water instead?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 28, 2011)

Codeman said:


> I guess when you haven't had breakfast, this isn't the section to browse. That looks like good stuff. Need to give your dough recipe a try. No beer at my house, what do you think it would be like just using water instead?



If your going to use it the same day you really need the beer for some flavor. If you use water I'd recommend making it ahead of time, let it rise an hour, then cut it in half and put each dough ball in an oiled airtight tupperware container (I like sunflower oil cause it handles high temps better) and stick it in the fridge for a few days to really develop some nice flavors! Then just take it out an hour before your ready to use it to warm and your ready to go! FYI tho if ya make the breakfast pizza precook the eggs first along with the bacon & sausage I had trouble getting my eggs done


----------



## Codeman (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks dude I'll give it a try.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 28, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Thanks dude I'll give it a try.




No trouble, let us know how it goes! For me im looking foward to a batch that i made last night outa bread flour Tonight 1/2 of its going to be made into dinner bread cooked on a pizza stone that was gifted to me by a nice modern gentleman (wonder if anyone gets the old greg reffrence?) and on Wednesday a pizza suppream awaits me!!!!!!!!


----------



## poolie (Mar 28, 2011)

Every time I look at this thread I crave a piece of pizza.


----------



## MOE (Apr 18, 2011)

Man that looks good! But I'm too lazy for all that work in the morning.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey BA, here's a story about the best pizza's that is on Yahoo News today, enjoy 

https://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-39283338?bouchon=602,il


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 26, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Hey BA, here's a story about the best pizza's that is on Yahoo News today, enjoy
> 
> https://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-39283338?bouchon=602,il



Thanks FishingCop interesting read, i must confess tho, it has been 8 days since my last pizza


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 26, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey BA, here's a story about the best pizza's that is on Yahoo News today, enjoy
> ...



Oh no Denny, you gotta be going through withdrawal???


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 26, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...



I wasent doing that bad but then you go and post that link.......... Now I'm just trying to decide if I can hold out for pizza tomorrow or just make a quick emergency dough for tonight!


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey BA, here's a story about the best pizza's that is on Yahoo News today, enjoy 

https://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-39283338?bouchon=602,il[/quote]

Thanks FishingCop interesting read, i must confess tho, it has been 8 days since my last pizza [/quote]

Oh no Denny, you gotta be going through withdrawal??? [/quote]

I wasent doing that bad but then you go and post that link.......... Now I'm just trying to decide if I can hold out for pizza tomorrow or just make a quick emergency dough for tonight![/quote]

Well, I really care about you and I don't want to see anything bad happen to you --- please, PLEASE, do an emergency pizza for tonight...... If you need help, call me, I'll be your support through the hard times.......


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 26, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Well, I really care about you and I don't want to see anything bad happen to you --- please, PLEASE, do an emergency pizza for tonight...... If you need help, call me, I'll be your support through the hard times.......


*
Ahab, take notice this is how to be nice to people.*

Thanks FishingCop, I made a beer dough (which got rid of the shakes) but now I really want to let it ferment for a day or so to see what flavors it develops! I will keep your number handy in case the shakes come back, but usually just sniffing a fermenting dough is enough to hold them at bay :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dang....that looks GOOOOD.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 26, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I really care about you and I don't want to see anything bad happen to you --- please, PLEASE, do an emergency pizza for tonight...... If you need help, call me, I'll be your support through the hard times.......
> ...



Good for you man.... glad to hear you're on the upswing   Forget that esquired, capt guy, he's about to be banned  Plus, who is that in his avatar ?? I don't recognize that person???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope your stupid Pizza gives you the Hershey Squirts (From Hershey PA)


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the dough recipe BA. =D> I tried it last night, and it was mighty tasty. Now I have to learn how to hand toss pizza


----------



## BassAddict (May 7, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Thanks for the dough recipe BA. =D> I tried it last night, and it was mighty tasty. Now I have to learn how to hand toss pizza



Thanks for the update, and if you need a recipe for a dough that is more suited to hand tossing let me know. The last dough is tasty but is a bit too wet to hand toss IMO


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 9, 2011)

Do you use a roller?
I made a pizza Thursday and some breakfast pizzas Sunday for the wife. They have all been rectangles :evil:


----------



## BassAddict (May 9, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Do you use a roller?
> I made a pizza Thursday and some breakfast pizzas Sunday for the wife. They have all been rectangles :evil:



No, i did at first but quickly found it ruins the crumb so I started making wetter doughs because they stretch better. What are u cooking it on, maybe I can give u a few tips?


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 9, 2011)

Cooking on a stone. I'll take any tips I can get.
Knowledge is key


----------



## BassAddict (May 9, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Cooking on a stone. I'll take any tips I can get.
> Knowledge is key



For cooking on a stone I like to score a piece of parchment paper using the stone as a template. Then preheat the stone at 525-550 for 1/2 to an hour. For stretching the dough I flour the counter and dust the dough then I define my crust and push out the middle using the parchment as a template. If its wet enough I can usually push the middle out using nothing more then my fingers. But if its too dry I usually resort to letting it stretch my hanging sections of the dough over the counter then rotate it little by little. When its to size ill sauce n cheese the stretched skin right on top of the parchment paper and slide it on the stone. Then after about 3-4 minutes you can pull the paper right out from under the pie. Hope this helps, ill post a few youtube video that helped me when I get on my laptop


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 10, 2011)

This guy has it down
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjYqw1CLZsA


----------



## BassAddict (May 10, 2011)

yea thats one of the better ones, heres a few others i like as well


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbkfDqA8yKg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vywgFiREusA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZty-VH8LI&feature=related

Here is also a very nice dry dough that will be good for hand tossing practice, after kneading ball it then give it a 3 day ferment in the fridge. let it warm for a few hours before you stretch it tho.

Pete-zza Mack & Mangos clone

KABF/VWG Blend* (100%): 326.49 g | 11.52 oz | 0.72 lbs
Water (55%): 179.57 g | 6.33 oz | 0.4 lbs
IDY (0.20%): 0.65 g | 0.02 oz | 0 lbs | 0.22 tsp | 0.07 tbsp
Salt (2%): 6.53 g | 0.23 oz | 0.01 lbs | 1.17 tsp | 0.39 tbsp
Olive Oil (5%): 16.32 g | 0.58 oz | 0.04 lbs | 3.63 tsp | 1.21 tbsp
Sugar (1.5%): 4.9 g | 0.17 oz | 0.01 lbs | 1.23 tsp | 0.41 tbsp
Total (163.7%): 534.46 g | 18.85 oz | 1.18 lbs | TF = 0.0833452
Single Ball: 267.23 g | 9.43 oz | 0.59 lbs

* *The KABF/VWG Blend comprises 317.40 grams (11.20 ounces) of King Arthur bread flour (KABF) and 9.09 grams (0.32 ounces) of Hodgson Mill vital wheat gluten (3 t.)*,
Dough is for two 12” inch pizzas; the corresponding nominal thickness factor = 0.08252; bowl residue compensation = 1%

Sorry about the gram measurements, my pizza forum likes them for accuracy and ease of conversion.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks to BA the pizzas are tasting good.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 1, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Thanks to BA the pizzas are tasting good.



WoW that looks amazing!!!!! =D> =D> was that the mack & mangos clone dough?


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Na, it's a tweaked version of your original recipe. I have all the stuff for that one already. Plus, I experiment with different types and styles of beers. I will have to try the M&M clone after I get my sauce recipe dialed in.
Again, thanks mang


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 4, 2011)

BBQ chicken pizza on the grill. This bad boy cooked up in 5 minutes. The only problem I had was, I couldn't get the uncooked pie off the sheet I prepared it on #-o


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay, BA and Capt Ahab...... I just got the name of the very best pizza joint in Chicago - private, not a chain, I'm not going to tell you about the crust - let you find out for yourselves when you are in Chi-Town and having pizza for lunch or dinner..... but the deep dish crust is like something you have never had before - it is the best ever -- My son says the blackened caramelized crust is laced with cocaine, cause it is addicting  --------- BA will have to steal the recipe 

My son works in the City and takes advantage of their lunch specials a couple times a week.

Here's the really ironic part -------- the name is Pequad's ..... Capt Ahab most definitely has to go there for Chicago pizza, don't you think????

They have two locations, you gotta go the the one on Clynbourn Ave in Lincoln Park.... 

Chicago Pequod's
(773) 327-1512
2207 N. Clybourn Ave.
Chicago, IL 60614
[email protected]

Let me know when your in Chicago -- I'll meet up with you for pizza   Maybe Popeye and some other locals can make it too.

Oh yeah, buy a Pequod's hat as a souvenir


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> BBQ chicken pizza on the grill. This bad boy cooked up in 5 minutes. The only problem I had was, I couldn't get the uncooked pie off the sheet I prepared it on #-o



Great looking pie!!! What temp did u cook her at?



FishingCop said:


> Okay, BA and Capt Ahab...... I just got the name of the very best pizza joint in Chicago - private, not a chain, I'm not going to tell you about the crust - let you find out for yourselves when you are in Chi-Town and having pizza for lunch or dinner..... but the deep dish crust is like something you have never had before - it is the best ever -- My son says the blackened caramelized crust is laced with cocaine, cause it is addicting  --------- BA will have to steal the recipe
> 
> My son works in the City and takes advantage of their lunch specials a couple times a week.
> 
> ...



If im not mistaking here is a pequods pie






which will be on my to try list, but for now im still trying to perfect a Jim Beam pizza (my first experiments did not go so well)............................. Ill also be buying dave a pretty pink pequods hat :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 11, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > BBQ chicken pizza on the grill. This bad boy cooked up in 5 minutes. The only problem I had was, I couldn't get the uncooked pie off the sheet I prepared it on #-o
> ...



Can't wait to see Ahab in the pink Pequad's hat.... and yes, thet certainly looks like the Pequad's deep dish, specialty burnt crust pizza..... yummmmmm

BTW, where did you get that pic of the Pequad's pie?????


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 11, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> > Can't wait to see Ahab in the pink Pequad's hat.... and yes, thet certainly looks like the Pequad's deep dish, specialty burnt crust pizza..... yummmmmm
> >
> > BTW, where did you get that pic of the Pequad's pie?????



Google has and sees all!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 11, 2011)

Got one!


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 11, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Got one!



this one will look so much cuter on you though!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 12, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Got one!
> ...




Yep, my vote is for the pink one  

When you guys doing the Chi-town trip?????


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 13, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Yep, my vote is for the pink one
> 
> When you guys doing the Chi-town trip?????



Not sure about Dave but I dont plan on any trips till well after our move come next May


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 13, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Great looking pie!!! What temp did u cook her at?


600 degrees


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 13, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pie!!! What temp did u cook her at?
> ...



Nice! Would of loved to seen a crumb shot, I haven't been able to cook one above 550 yet.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

So this months pizza challenge was 'No Water' basically meaning make your dough with anything but water. I originally set out for a Jim Beam pizza but got tired of wasting it when my doughs didn't come out. So instead I switched to a tequila dough which came out better than expected!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to ask....What Proof is that pizza? :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I have to ask....What Proof is that pizza? :LOL2:



Sadly 0.0...... I did catch a nice buzz while boiling off the alcohol tho :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice looking pizza BA! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 22, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to ask....What Proof is that pizza? :LOL2:
> ...




You need professional help [-X


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 23, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



I'm a professional - can I help?? (sniffing the ingredients while its boiling I mean??


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



You can try, but even the professionals admit I can not be helped :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 16, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Thanks for the dough recipe BA. =D> I tried it last night, and it was mighty tasty. Now I have to learn how to hand toss pizza



Just saw this https://www.throwdough.com/, which is a good tool for practicing hand tossing pizza dough, but for the $30 price tag i think one will opt to practice with a rounded off towel instead................. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> I'm a professional - can I help?? (sniffing the ingredients while its boiling I mean??


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Haven't posted a pizza in awhile of figured Id post tonight's pie. Ummmmm 1/2 garden fresh jalapeno and tomato!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 16, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Haven't posted a pizza in awhile of figured Id post tonight's pie. Ummmmm 1/2 garden fresh jalapeno and tomato!



great looking pie - why'd ya spoil it with pepperoni -? yuk!!!!! sausage, bacon, Canadian bacon, anything but pepperoni ????


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 16, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> great looking pie - why'd ya spoil it with pepperoni -? yuk!!!!! sausage, bacon, Canadian bacon, anything but pepperoni ????




Pepperoni is my old standby so figured id use what was in the fridge just in case the jalapeno and tomato half didnt come out so good. come to find out I was wrong, it was [email protected]#$%ing-credible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great looking pies if I may say so. I missed breakfast this morning and one of those right now would be awesome!


----------

